# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  Italian Biomedical Engineer Creates 3D Printed Prosthetic Legs on WASP 3d printers

## Eddie

We've seen and heard a lot about 3D printed prosthetic hands and arms but its rare that we see any other both parts being fabricated on a 3D printer.  Now, one Italian Biomedical Engineer has announced that for the past few months he has been using 3D printing to create custom fit prosthetic legs, which have a lot of advantages over more conventional legs.  He 3D prints the foot and the outer shell of the socket, and then combines this with other materials such as carbon and resins to create a final product that fits his patients perfectly.  Read and see more on this at:  http://3dprint.com/41906/3d-printed-prosthetic-legs/

----------


## Chi Chi

I have some questions if you don't mind...

What plastic did he use during the 3D printing process?

What exactly are the other technologies which use resins and carbon? What did you mean  by that?

----------

